# August Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (26 July 2006)

Good evening everyone!  Well with July's competiton winding down, its time to start thinking about your entry for next month! Out in front this month with only days to go is kgee who is currently up 62.07% with his selection *FCN*. Hanging on confidently in second place is Knobby22 who has done well to chalk up a 33.33% return with *QAD*. Just clinging onto third spot this month is clowboy on *PYM* with a 25.22% return so far this month. Can kgee hang on to the top spot as we head into the final few trading days? Are we up for another cliffhanger? Let's hope so!   

The August stock tipping competition is sponored by Otrader portfolio management software. Otrader 4.1 is a streamlined, easy-to-use portfolio management tool for stock, option, warrant, future and CFD traders. The new features in Otrader 4.1 allow you go way beyond your standard excel spread sheets by giving you advanced reporting and trade analysis. Trial it free for 20 days.

*Lets quickly recap the rules:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between August 1 and August 31.

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on July 31 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason.*

Good luck to all entrants! 

Don't forget that the entrant with the best average return over June, July and August will will a free copy of Otrader portfolio management software courtesy of Otrader.


----------



## kgee (27 July 2006)

Hey Joe I'm off to the states tommorrow so thought I'd get in early...
ARH for me
thanks


----------



## kevro (27 July 2006)

Hi Joe,
          RDS - Redstone Resources for me. Listing shortly

Kevro


----------



## imajica (27 July 2006)

MAR     thanks


----------



## krisbarry (27 July 2006)

LVL, thanks


----------



## nizar (27 July 2006)

EVE please

Excellent results just released; and more drilling assays to come; wont stay at below 20million market cap for long///


----------



## visual (27 July 2006)

Joe,
I`ll have vcr ,please.


----------



## RichKid (27 July 2006)

IMA for me Joe, thanks.


----------



## doctorj (27 July 2006)

FAR please boss!


----------



## powerkoala (27 July 2006)

cqt pls


----------



## pacer (27 July 2006)

NWR -my first time


----------



## stockmaster (27 July 2006)

RED fanx


----------



## son of baglimit (27 July 2006)

and back to CEO we go !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Realist (27 July 2006)

powerkoala said:
			
		

> cqt pls




You bastard, you've just won!!            :blbl: 



I'll have mighty MTN please Joe.


----------



## ALFguy (27 July 2006)

JMS please! 

sorry YT, cheap at the mo and have a feeling this is the month


----------



## Happy (27 July 2006)

BLT , thanks


----------



## IGO4IT (27 July 2006)

EXT pls, Thanks


----------



## twojacks28 (27 July 2006)

EMI thanks joe


----------



## powwww (27 July 2006)

RCO thanks


----------



## sandik17 (27 July 2006)

eng for me please joe...  

ta


----------



## sam76 (27 July 2006)

hmm msc or vsg??

actually, they're both pretty bad.

MSC please


----------



## Bomba (27 July 2006)

URL

thank you


----------



## moses (27 July 2006)

UTO

ta


----------



## kariba (28 July 2006)

Hi i'll have

ZCO

Thanks


----------



## noirua (28 July 2006)

UXA for me Joe, cheers


----------



## edogg75 (28 July 2006)

I'm just eligible. TNG thanks


----------



## TjamesX (28 July 2006)

PCG thanks Joe


----------



## 123enen (28 July 2006)

SEN thanks Joe


----------



## redandgreen (28 July 2006)

UNW thanks Joe


----------



## FXST01 (28 July 2006)

I still have faith that ARW will bounce back


----------



## YELNATS (28 July 2006)

UNX thank you Joe


----------



## Duckman#72 (28 July 2006)

BRO thanks JOE


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (28 July 2006)

1st attempt it shall be CCE (well its better then WTF)  :hide:


----------



## jemma (29 July 2006)

Hello Joe,

I will take DYL please.


----------



## bvbfan (29 July 2006)

BSG please


----------



## Kipp (29 July 2006)

I've been pretty rubbish so far in the comp... 
BSM thanks.


----------



## el_ninj0 (29 July 2006)

PNA please joe.


----------



## Porper (30 July 2006)

Secret trading software says CLO will do the business this month, maybe second to FAR which has been taken 

CLO please Joe


----------



## NettAssets (30 July 2006)

MAE again thanks Joe

John


----------



## Profitseeker (30 July 2006)

BGF Please Joe.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (30 July 2006)

Hi Joe,

Please bring DLS up to the starting gate for 
the race in August 06 ..... many thanks.

Chart below, tells the story ..... 

happy trading

   yogi


----------



## carmo (31 July 2006)

Hi CAF
Cheers


----------



## Sean K (31 July 2006)

AEX please Joe


----------



## mathias (31 July 2006)

Can anyone play.

If so NIA. Ta


----------



## The Mint Man (31 July 2006)

ogd


----------



## the_godfather4 (31 July 2006)

IMP for me thanks!


----------



## rub92me (31 July 2006)

AZZ please, thanks.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (31 July 2006)

Hard one to pick,

URA please Joe


----------



## Absolutely (31 July 2006)

Excellent, discovered I qualify - Just.

Well I think i will go for gold with HEG. 

Fingers crossed........


----------



## Knobby22 (31 July 2006)

QAD again please.


----------



## rozella (31 July 2006)

CHL thanks Joe


----------



## justjohn (31 July 2006)

AKK thanx Joe


----------



## canny (31 July 2006)

JPR please Joe.


----------



## hypnotic (31 July 2006)

SBM please JOE


----------



## clowboy (31 July 2006)

BMX thanx joe


----------



## Big Jim (31 July 2006)

MMN if I may


----------



## Mofra (31 July 2006)

And the dartboard says... NEO


----------



## lesm (31 July 2006)

SDL thanks Joe


----------



## scsl (1 August 2006)

CDU please joe.

who knows, the sp could go ballistic again, and this time round, the australian may report that another (opportunistic) broker is about to release a report with a price target of $75!!   

well here's hoping anyway...


----------



## shaneric (1 August 2006)

ARU, thanks.


----------

